# vpsBoard Mobile version



## sv01 (Aug 20, 2013)

Broken vpsboard on mobile 



please fix mobile version ;(


----------



## libro22 (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm getting this blank page as well.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 20, 2013)

Yep we've been aware of this issue and we're currently trying to get in contact with the author.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 20, 2013)

Hmm, seems odd, but browsing the full version on mobile is better IMO  Works as it should.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 20, 2013)

Ivan said:


> Hmm, seems odd, but browsing the full version on mobile is better IMO  Works as it should.


This is the case.

Unsure _why_ it broke. IPB staff mentioned disabling all hooks fixes it, but some of those hooks we need. The most recent one was a paid addon, for global sidebars, which is needed for ads but the addon should never have broken the mobile theme functionality. It doesn't touch it.

I've contacted the author of the addon to see if he'll take a look at it. Wasn't a free addon too, so I hope the $20 I spent will entitle to at least a quick look to see what would have caused this.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 20, 2013)

MannDude said:


> This is the case.
> 
> Unsure _why_ it broke. IPB staff mentioned disabling all hooks fixes it, but some of those hooks we need. The most recent one was a paid addon, for global sidebars, which is needed for ads but the addon should never have broken the mobile theme functionality. It doesn't touch it.
> 
> I've contacted the author of the addon to see if he'll take a look at it. Wasn't a free addon too, so I hope the $20 I spent will entitle to at least a quick look to see what would have caused this.


Yeah, it_ _might be because of a hook, but like you mentioned, it does not make any changes to the mobile theme. 

Do you know if this problem occurred before you added the global sidebars?


----------



## MannDude (Aug 20, 2013)

Ivan said:


> Yeah, it_ _might be because of a hook, but like you mentioned, it does not make any changes to the mobile theme.
> 
> Do you know if this problem occurred before you added the global sidebars?


There was no problem before it.


----------



## clarity (Aug 20, 2013)

Alright. I am glad to see that I am not the only person seeing this. I just thought something was wrong with my phone. I was able to get it to load the full site in my phone, but it is not as nice as the mobile theme for the small screen.


----------



## happel (Aug 20, 2013)

500 internal server error is always bad.

And it's unfortunate, as I was also using the mobile template on the desktop ;-)


----------



## Magiobiwan (Aug 20, 2013)

I noticed this a few days ago. Oh well, things break sometimes.


----------



## kunnu (Aug 20, 2013)

500 internal error show because of this forum is growing and required more resource


----------



## MannDude (Aug 20, 2013)

kunnu said:


> 500 internal error show because of this forum is growing and required more resource


It's actually chugging along quite well with only 2X 256MB KVM VPSes running it. Could actually have it on one KVM, but then be cutting it too close for comfort.


----------



## drmike (Aug 20, 2013)

I am using the full browser when I check.   Haven't ever been a fan of reduced mobile sites.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 20, 2013)

I  use the full version on my phone too, as the browser template was severely lacking anyway. Still waiting for an update from the developer of the sidebar mod to see if he can take a peak and figure out how that'd interfere with the mobile theme.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Aug 20, 2013)

I prefer the mobile version on my iPhone. It's designed to fit the screen properly, which is very useful.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 21, 2013)

Fixed.


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 21, 2013)

Great thanks. I mainly browse via mobile.


----------



## clarity (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## mikho (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks, back to reading vpsboard while at work.


----------



## MartinD (Aug 21, 2013)

Thank god!


----------



## sv01 (Aug 23, 2013)

thanks


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 24, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Fixed.


Working on Opera Mobile again.

Thank you!


----------

